# 5 Gallon Fluval



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

hey all i have a 5 gallon fluval tank.i now have plants in it but i want to get a pair of fish to put in there.any ideas was pair i shood get?thanks


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

5 G is not large,
But you can take 3 pairs of E. annulatus, or 6-8 pieces Dwarfrasbora (maculata, brigittae), or 3 pairs of CPD.


----------



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

I used to say anything less than 10g isn't deserving of fish. But so many moderately to low active nano species are becoming available, I have to change my ways.... *grrrrrrrrrrr*

Two male guppies would like nice.
Male Endlers
Any of the numerous microrasboras - 1 male and a few females. Surprisingly, the males can be very territorial.
Sparkling gouramis
Shrimp!!!
Scarlett badis

I look forward to seeing other's suggestions because I'm thinking of doing a nano tank too.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Look into pseudomugil anything!I had P.gertrudae and they were beautiful!
Pseudomugil gertrudae
P.furcata are pretty easy to find;
Pseudomugil furcatus – Forktail Blue-eye (Popondetta furcata, Popondichthys furcatus) ? Seriously Fish
These guys are called blue eyes in general,and are all minature rainbows.
I found out about these guys on oddballfish(a supplier) and my LFS ordered some!
And what about minature pencil fish?Nannostomus mortenthaleri(first part of name screams NANO!)and they are beautiful!
Nannostomus mortenthaleri – Coral Red Pencilfish ( Nannostomus marginatus mortenthaleri) ? Seriously Fish
Are they going in your edge or a spec v?


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks for your advice.i used to think the same.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Flammingo Honey gouramis are super small as gouramis go!
Trichogaster chuna – Honey Gourami ? Seriously Fish
and you could even get an otto or two if you grew algae for them eat.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks coralbandit for the links you give.its very helpful.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

coralbandit what do you have in your 5 gallon fluval tank?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

All 3 (1 edge and 2 spec V) are empty right now.I lost the last of my mexican mini lobsters and moved my flamigo honey gouramis into my big tank.Actually considering making one of the spec V into a nano reef?I have a more powerful led light will fit and thinking of breaking down two of my reefs(75&29) and just putting that stuff in salt tank running.Having 4 salt water tanks([email protected],[email protected] and [email protected]) just seems "a waste".


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

it is a spec V tank.what is the different in the two tank? i now have a few swordtails in there.thay are 2 years old.im going to give them to petco to adopt out.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The specs are better IMO.They have surfsce extraction for their built in filter,while the edge uses a small HOB.The edge is the one with the glass top built in that you fill all the way up and can look in from top,but has very little surface area(5"X6").The spec V comes with a decent LED light for freshwater.I kept plants in it no problem(low light plants.)
The spec;
Amazon.com: Fluval Spec V Aquarium Kit, 5-Gallon, Black: Pet Supplies
The edge;
http://www.amazon.com/Fluval-6-Gall...F8&qid=1395435857&sr=8-2&keywords=fluval+edge


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I don't use the led light hat came with it .i had a marineland 18 to 24 led light with blue light and that's fit it great.


----------

